# Transfer Paper for Oki 711 wt



## CandA123 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hello!
I just purchased the Oki 711wt. What is the best brand of transfer paper to use?? I've read so many conflicting reviews/ pros and cons on different brands, now I'm confused. My top priority is washability, but I also need paper that can transfer high definition images. 

Thanks!


----------



## Paradigmwg (Feb 23, 2014)

The two best I've found has been the forever low temp and the sunangel.....and I think I've tried them all.


----------

